
  Small Newspapers May Be Able To Prolong Death Longer Than Large Counterparts  - Shakescode
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/07/07/small-newspapers-may-be-able-to-prolong-death-longer-than-large-counterparts/
======
jacquesm
what on earth is 'prolonging death longer', does that mean you have to die
earlier ? I think the author meant to say 'stave off death' or something to
that effect.

